# were would I go for help



## IndianJoe (Mar 29, 2012)

I just came up with a new fixture that I have never seen before dose anyone know were I would take it or send a know dream of something and have it made and not stole ?


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

Are you looking for a patent? Google search patent lawyers in your area- its not a cheap thing to do.

Or are you looking for someone to make this for you? If so - just farm out the work to a couple CNC guys and you can do the assembly at home.

Good Luck


----------



## Makarov (Jun 16, 2013)

these days unless you have millions of dollars to protect your patent, it isn't worth the money to obtain one. A friend designed and patented the device that gives out the tickets at arcades that you trade for prizes. In a short time Chinese knock offs were on the market. His lawyer told him that it wasn't worth fighting as if he won they would just make them under another name and he likely would never recoup his losses.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

there are some folks out there that help with new stuff. Glubot does that some. I think Shopdog used to do the same. They would make a deal with you and protect your part. Might contact them and see what they say. That stops the patient process which requires deep pockets


----------



## IndianJoe (Mar 29, 2012)

thanks all for your post


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope I'm not hi-jacking this thread, but suppose you come up with an idea, but you don't want to manufacture and market it. How would I go about just selling the idea to a company and let them do whatever they want with it.


----------



## IndianJoe (Mar 29, 2012)

Just tall your boss were you work lol the last place I worked asked for thing and if they used what you came up with you would get 2 days at a holiday inn lol T told them I will keep dreams I can pay for my stay at a holiday inn with what you pay me to me it was like getting poo'ed on when they could make thunders of it or more or sell it to some one .
To me I did not thank it was right


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

MrRon, that is difficult also. I read an article on such endeavors. One was about a guy that invented a new kind of pliers. He ended un building 7 different kinds of prototypes. He finally got Sears to buy his idea and the next year they sold the Robo Grip pliers, the #1 selling pliers in the country that year. Another was about a fellow that graduated from college with a mech eng degree. He wanted to tour Europe for a bit before he took a job. He wuickly learned that in Europe when you rent a car it is new and you have to maintain it so you can drive it back to the rental place. He needed pliers and screwdrivers. He cam back to the states and built something and no one wanted it. he finally talked to an old college prof and decided he wanted to market it himself. The prof offered this advice. Put your name on it and keep the quality up. Cheap knock offs will be recognized as just that. He did and Dan Leatherman marketed the Leatherman tool. Another was about a woodworker that needed to be able to add a clamp while holding his parts with his other hand. It also took several prototypes. IT is the QuickGrip clamp that Irwin is marketing. There were 5 of these success stories and it took them a long time in each case. I think 5 to 7 years of hard work. No telling how many people failed. Probably 100 to 1 or maybe more.


----------

